# Question regarding legitimacy of company



## sctaylor (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi,

Has anyone heard about Kubera Medical Billing?  I received a position as a remote coder/biller and the next step is to send my personal information such as SSN.  I am unable to find a website for them or find them on BBB.  I am concerned about a scam.  Any ideas?

Thank you!


----------



## Franni  (Apr 2, 2013)

did you get an address . They hve to have a tax ID   go to the state they are in website and see if they are registered


----------



## ErikAZ (Apr 3, 2013)

Since they're an LLC in Texas you might try the Texas Corporation Comission website.  Look for the meeting notes, annual reports, etc.

Erik


----------

